# Unitek Questions



## prairiefire (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm new and was hesitant to start a new thread. I've searched and read all of the old threads and when I tried to post to one of them, I got the message that it was more than 294 days old and that it might be better to start a new one. 

At the risk of breaching forum protocol with my first post, here goes:

Can anyone tell me what books they use at Unitek and/or provide me with a syllabus?

I called and the "counselor" was reluctant to give me the information until I enrolled. And that meant putting down money before I knew what they were going to teach and how they were going to teach it.

I've read all the threads here on Unitek and would love some feedback from students who've taken the course. 

I was seriously considering it. But, their "sales tactics" and refusal to give basic information about the course are causing me concern.

I'm about to finish the EMC 100 (first responder) course at SRJC and would prefer a 14 day course to the full semester EMT course the JC offers.

But, I'm getting wary of Unitek -- and would like some user feedback.

I'd really appreciate knowing what materials they use and seeing a syllabus of what they cover during the 14 days.

I've got a pretty good handle on the pluses and minuses of a 14 day course. I have a unique situation where, on balance, I think the short course would might work for me. But, I don't want to put money down until I see what they teach and how. 

I'd also like feedback on the atmosphere of the classes. I trust that the sales team does not reflect the approach of the teaching team about which I've heard some good things.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2014)

Accelerated courses have to teach exactly what full length courses do. The fact that they won't tell you what book they use is pretty ridiculous. With that said, EMT books are all pretty similar. Off the top of my head there's Mosby, Brady and AAOS. 

Sorry, I don't have any information on the course itself. 

I will say that the fact that their website seems to be more geared towards helping people get into Law Enforcement and one of the pictures of CALSTAR talks about "CALSTAR Medics" CALSTAR doesn't have medics, they're dual RN, doesn't really give me a lot of confidence in their desire to teach people to be clinicians.


----------



## prairiefire (Mar 29, 2014)

In my EMR course we are using a Brady/Pearson book, EMR First on Scene. We take the National Skills tests, except for Patient Assessment we do only Trauma and not Medical.

I'm sure the EMT book and course go into more depth -- but I'd gain some confidence in the 14 day course if I could figure out how much of the book learning I've already done.

And, I'm concerned with their sales tactics and the fact that they are not forthcoming about the curriculum. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## prairiefire (Apr 16, 2014)

*Update: Better Unitek Sales Experience*

My concerns about Unitek's sales practices have been alleviated.

Initially, I was told that I could not have a syllabus and that they could not tell me the book they are using until AFTER I paid an enrollment fee.

Yesterday, I talked with another representative who was the polar opposite of the first. She sent me the topics covered, asked someone else to send me a syllabus (it hasn't arrived yet), gave me the book title and edition, AND sent me the names of two past students who had volunteered to talk with me.

By email, Brandi, responded to all of my questions directly and quickly. Unlike my first contact, she never once pushed for a sale. This was a much better experience and removed my doubts about Unitek's practices.

I've still not made a decision as to whether to take the full JC course or Unitek, but I wanted to update this thread to make clear that there are people at Unitek who are cooperative and forthcoming.


----------



## NightHealer865 (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you really think you'll come out with the competence needed to work as a EMT after only 14 days? The benefit to the full length is more clinical time, more skills practice and help when needed. Ultimately the decision is yours, but I wouldn't suggest a 2 week course.


----------



## prairiefire (Apr 16, 2014)

*I Do Think 14 Days Will Work for Me*

Thanks for the reply. As I said in my initial post:

"I've got a pretty good handle on the pluses and minuses of a 14 day course. I have a unique situation where, on balance, I think the short course would might work for me."

I am a volunteer with a professional fire district that has an ALS ambulance. I've been riding along and working with them. They have all of the stuff needed to practice skills and will mentor and teach me whenever I ask for help. They also let me sit in on their ongoing training.

Next month, I will finish my EMR course at a junior college. I will have done all of the BLS skills tests but one -- Medical Assessment; we only do Trauma Assessment.

I am not going to look for a job -- I am going to continue to volunteer. I'll be working with people who know my skill level and will help me develop over time.

Were I to take the JC EMT course, I'm not sure that I'd get more of the skills or assessment training than I would get at Unitek.

I appreciate your concerns and have read all of the threads in which people debate the value of accelerated courses. I agree, it's an individual decision.

If I can be certain that Unitek offers quality, though accelerated, education, I'll give it serious consideration.


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm responding to a thread I started last year. 

Ironically, one year, to the day, after I posted my last response, I entered a 14 day Unitek EMT Boot Camp. Since there is so much discussion of Unitek, here, I thought I'd report on my experiences.

Here's my frame of reference:  I have over 30 years of teaching experience at a grad school level. I am also a volunteer with a professional fire department and had a good bit of ambulance experience before entering Unitek. And, I did a traditional EMR class at the local JC. I also read the entire AAOS EMT book before starting the Unitek class -- something that I think served me well.

From my perspective, my Unitek experience met my needs perfectly. I had a great group of teachers and classmates. Eric O'Neal, Josh Green, and Derek Hanley taught us the nexus between the book and real world practice in a way that built a strong sense of responsibility and competence. Having taught for many years, I hold teachers to a high standard. These guys rocked the course. They are smart and credible. They talk the talk with credibility because they walk the walk. I could not have asked for better, more skilled or more inspirational instructors.

I want to respond to some of the comments here about the impossibility of learning what needs to be taught in 14 days. I think it depends on how those 14 days are used, how prepared the students are for the class, and how motivated the students are to learn.

For the right student, this is a great class.

There is a very comprehensive online component that must be completed before the class begins. It covers chapters in the AAOS book; the tests are rigorous. Students have access to faculty should they need help. The online materials are very similar to those used in the JC courses by many of the faculty. The online PowerPoints, prepared by the publisher, are identical to those many of the JC faculty use. Actually, the classroom teaching at Unitek was less PowerPoint based and more focused. 

Unitek is not a "short course" or an easy way out. I think we actually put in more hours into our studies than I would have had to do at SRJC.

For those who say you cannot learn in 14 days what you can in 3 hours a day twice a week, I disagree -- IF you are the right kind of student for an accelerated course and you come to the first class ready to learn.

The key is how well you prepare for each class AND whether you have the ability to focus for 14 straight 12 hour days. If you want to space out and play with your phone -- this is not the place for you. If you want to dabble and try to find an easy path, this is not the class for you. But, if you are serious and focused, it is.  

I found that the classes were so good that I NEVER looked at my watch to see when they would be done. Point scored for Unitek. You'd have a hard time convincing me that going to a class for 3 hours, twice a week, would give me the same exposure and continuity that my accelerated course offered me. In fact, there was a tremendous benefit to the intense schedule -- everything fit together quickly. For example, in my full semester EMR course, the Patient Assessment -- Trauma really didn't make sense until a couple of months into the course, Until you learn the primary assessment, the skill sheet was simply words. We hit those skills quickly; one lead to another and the big picture was painted clearly and quickly. Score a point for Unitek.

Long days allow one to first learn the book stuff and then, immediately apply it, practically in hands on sessions. Our "skills" training was far better and far more advanced than that taught at the JC; I know that because I served as a "victim" at the JC testing sessions. I'd put Unitek my classmates up against any who graduate from a semester based program.

I did my ride alongs with a superb group of medics at Paramedics Plus in Oakland. Over a two day period, I went to around 30 scenes, saw more than 20 potential patients, and "touched" more than 15. The medics were great mentors. How do they view Unitek students? They all invited me to come back and ride with them again. And, another P+ medic has encouraged me to interview for a part-time EMT position with them. 

Finally, some criticize the 14 day course and say it won't prepare one for the NREMT. Four of my five member squad members took the test within 2 weeks of our Unitek "graduation". All of us have passed. Two of us passed with the test ending at around the 75 question mark. Frankly, I do not view the NREMT as a test designed to explore proficiency. It's a wacky exam -- but that's a topic for another time. But, I think our pass rate is probably as high as other paths to the exam.

The Bottom Line: For the right student -- one serious of purpose and prepared to learn, with the right teachers (like Eric, Josh and Derek), Unitek can be a great path to EMT service.


----------



## Torsades de Pointes (Jul 12, 2015)

prairiefire said:


> I'm responding to a thread I started last year.
> 
> Ironically, one year, to the day, after I posted my last response, I entered a 14 day Unitek EMT Boot Camp. Since there is so much discussion of Unitek, here, I thought I'd report on my experiences.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your detailed post about Unitek's 14 day bootcamp program.

I was looking into it and had some doubts especially given the 12 hours long consecutive days and the high tuition. Where did you take yours? Did you have payment plan options?

I already have some medical experience and training and want to work in a hospital/ER/ICU setting before applying to PA programs.


----------



## prairiefire (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Torsades,

Let me try to answer your question: "I was looking into it and had some doubts especially given the 12 hours long consecutive days and the high tuition. Where did you take yours? Did you have payment plan options?"

1. I, too, was concerned about whether I would have the stamina to do 14 straight 12 hour days. I am old enough to have been the grandfather of some of my classmates. It was not a problem. We spent an equal amount of time sitting and on our feet training. We took breaks -- long enough to walk and get air. Three days are set aside for ride-alongs. You need both 24 hours and 15 patient contacts (I think patient contact number is right.) Most of us got them done in 2 days and had an unstructured day  toward the end of the class; most of us took some time away and then studied for the final exam.

To me, the long days would have been killers if I were bored. That was the farthest thing from reality. I was so engaged, the time flew by. 

2. I took a rare "off site" course. It was at the National Park at the Marin Headlands. My classmates were park rangers, law enforcement, and fire fighters. Some had been EMT's and had lapsed licenses. Many had military field medicine experience. The instructors said it was an "advanced" group and moved quickly and in more depth. 

Most of Unitek's courses are taught on their "campus". From what I understand, they have outstanding facilities and can offer some things we did not have. For example, they have their own ambulances, wrecked cars for extrications, and land a helicopter during classes. Most of us had had experiences with all of that -- so I don't feel I missed anything. But, my sense is that the mothership in Freemont offers a bit more. 

3. As to cost -- yes, it's more expensive than a JC or public school course. But, not more expensive than other private courses when you factor in all of the things that are paid from your tuition. 

If you take a Freemont course, they include meals and lodging. My offsite did not -- I paid a lower tuition by my lodging was more than the difference. They pay for the NREMT, LiveScan, books, uniform shirts (that are needed for the ride alongs). When I compared the costs, including everything I'd need to complete a course, they were price competitive. 

4. I don't know about financial aid. I do know that many of my classmates were being subsidized because of military experience or from their jobs.

I just received a notice that they are giving a big discount for certain classes -- I think it's $1,000, but I'm not sure.

Also, If I refer you, you get another $50 off. 

If you are interested, call Brandi, and tell her Steve from Bodega Bay told you to call her.


I have no connection with Unitek. I'm taking the time to write because I had such a great experience there and think that others, who come properly prepared, will have the same. 

One last thing. I'll tell Unitek to give you my phone number. If you need more information, call me. One of the things that helped shape my decision was talking to two of their students. I'll pay that forward. And, if you go, I'll try to mentor you on how to get the most out of it.


----------



## Torsades de Pointes (Jul 13, 2015)

prairiefire said:


> Hi Torsades,
> 
> Let me try to answer your question: "I was looking into it and had some doubts especially given the 12 hours long consecutive days and the high tuition. Where did you take yours? Did you have payment plan options?"
> 
> ...




Thank you prairie fire for the lengthy response, I really appreciate it.

Now, what about the additional certifications added on to the program such as for the use of the glucometer (also IV maintenance and intubation/advanced airway)? Are those not offered by regular EMT programs?


----------



## prairiefire (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

You may know this -- there is a distinction between having a certificate that shows you've been taught a skill and one's ability to practice that skill.

Depending on where you work, your "scope of practice" will determine which of the skills, for which you are certified, you will be able to use.

For example, I am now licensed in two states with two different agencies. My CA scope is not as broad as my WI scope; some of the skills I can do in Wisconsin, I cannot do in CA.

Unitek teaches to a "national" (actually worldwide) set of students and teaches skills that fit a very broad scope. For me, that was a huge advantage. Had I gone to the local JC, and its very good program, I would not have learned or been certified in some of the skills I need in Wisconsin.

The only way to know whether what you need is taught is to ask. When I decided to go to Unitek, I gave the lead instructor a copy of the Wisconsin scope of practice; he said he'd make sure I got what I needed, and he did. That's another reason Unitek was so right for me. They want people to succeed and be prepared for where they choose to work; they are prepared to teach beyond the needs of local students.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Torsades de Pointes (Jul 14, 2015)

prairiefire said:


> Hi,
> 
> You may know this -- there is a distinction between having a certificate that shows you've been taught a skill and one's ability to practice that skill.
> 
> ...




Thank you again. Your insights do help.

Best to you.


----------



## Gyasis (Sep 24, 2015)

I would also like to comment on the this post, I went to the Unitek program back in January 2012, and Josh and Eric made learning fun. And also introduce me to In And Out burger animal style.  If you are any kind of slacker, or finding yourself giving up on things too easy, then this may not be the program for you, but the curriculum is comparable for what you need to know as EMT. Plus the medics that come in to help teach and give mock scenarious helps a lot too. My ride-alongs were mostly uneventful, but I had the pleasure of working with an ALS dual medic truck in san fransciso with a medic who was the FTO of a new medic, who was a little nervous, which made me feel a little more at ease. For the naysayers, that say you will not pass the exam, I passed it first try three weeks later. We had at least three members that I know of including myself (which was the plan all along), to continue to the accelerated paramedic program in mccook nebraska. 6 months later I took the paramedic test and passed, got a job with New Orleans EMS, become an offshore remote medic a short time later while still working for New Orleans, and quit both jobs to go to medical school(foreign). So yes its not the cheapest route, but who knows what 14 days of can kickstart.


----------

